# Friday morning squirrel hunt



## Caseypatton (Jan 6, 2017)

Was hopeing for snow this morning but woke up with a 15 mph wind and very cold still a good morning


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 6, 2017)

Good hunt


----------



## Doug B. (Jan 6, 2017)

Nice hunt! It's good to get a rabbit in the mix too!!!


----------



## Caseypatton (Jan 6, 2017)

Yeah they eat a little better than the squirrels I need a squirrel dog


----------



## mmcneil (Jan 6, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 6, 2017)

Par boil batter and fry in lard, brown gravy, biscuits and smashed potatoes.


----------



## Barebowyer (Jan 7, 2017)

Nice...good eats!


----------



## RJR (Jan 7, 2017)

Congrats on a great hunt!


----------



## rwh (Jan 8, 2017)

Caseypatton said:


> Yeah they eat a little better than the squirrels I need a squirrel dog



i know a man in cedartwon that has a couple of pups that ought to make some jam up dogs next year.  send me a pm if you're interested.


----------

